# PMGOLD - Perth Mint Gold ETF



## Sean K (26 November 2021)

Perth Mint Gold

Tossing up between this and GOLD for buying some physical to track the gold price. Looks like it's tracking well at the moment. I assume they are tracking the gold price?

Might just buy both, not sure if there's any real advantage of one over the other?

Anyone prefer one over the other?


----------



## againsthegrain (26 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Perth Mint Gold
> 
> Tossing up between this and GOLD for buying some physical to track the gold price. Looks like it's tracking well at the moment. I assume they are tracking the gold price?
> 
> ...



Perth mint has a top reputation,  pretty safe to say all/most gold dealers will buy it back,  for physical gold.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 November 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> Perth mint has a top reputation



And it's a real, physical mint not just a trading operation etc.


----------



## Ann (7 December 2021)

Here is something for you @Sean K

"Perth Mint’s November gold sales nearly double"









						Perth Mint’s November gold sales nearly double
					

Sales of gold coins and minted bars soared to 115,872 ounces last month, the highest level since March this year.




					www.mining.com


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2021)

Ann said:


> Here is something for you @Sean K
> 
> "Perth Mint’s November gold sales nearly double"
> 
> ...




Thanks Ann. I've started buying this. Not sure if I'll cash in for the hard stuff one day.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2021)

the fee structure of PMGOLD is interesting .... ostensibly at 0.15%pa, the website states:


> * Management fees charged via end of calendar year unit reduction.



I held 1000 units at 31 Dec the previous year (about $24K), and had one unit deducted, so my balance reduced to 999 units. Evidently if you own 667 units to 1333 units, then the same 1 unit reduction applies. 
It is my understanding than holding the next block from 1334 units up to 1999, then 2 units are deducted at 31 Dec..

I am not sure how it works for 666 units or less. And if you bought on 02 Jan and sold close to end Dec of same year, then management fees could likely be avoided? Brokerage in and out would still apply.


----------



## qldfrog (7 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the fee structure of PMGOLD is interesting .... ostensibly at 0.15%pa, the website states:
> 
> I held 1000 units at 31 Dec the previous year (about $24K), and had one unit deducted, so my balance reduced to 999 units. Evidently if you own 667 units to 1333 units, then the same 1 unit reduction applies.
> It is my understanding than holding the next block from 1334 units up to 1999, then 2 units are deducted at 31 Dec..
> ...



Seems right..i thought the same about maybe get out /in around these dates


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the fee structure of PMGOLD is interesting .... ostensibly at 0.15%pa, the website states:
> 
> I held 1000 units at 31 Dec the previous year (about $24K), and had one unit deducted, so my balance reduced to 999 units. Evidently if you own 667 units to 1333 units, then the same 1 unit reduction applies.
> It is my understanding than holding the next block from 1334 units up to 1999, then 2 units are deducted at 31 Dec..
> ...



A good point, however, that is $25 pa which in the large scheme of things I am told would not buy one a packet of cigarettes, nor rollies, nor two six packs of South Australian beer were one inclined in those directions. So it is all relative.

And speaking of relativities I feel gold is a good hedge against the $USD. 

I hold PMGOLD as I do not have the wit nor sleight of hand to trade forex.

Could I ask @Sean K , @Dona Ferentes or some other member of ASF to put up some comparison charts of trading Gold vs USD with AUD?

gg


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could I ask @Sean K , @Dona Ferentes or some other member of ASF to put up some comparison charts of trading Gold vs USD with AUD?
> 
> gg




Sorry gg, I'm not that capable. 

This moves at snail pace, but at least it's going in the right direction...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could I ask @Sean K , @Dona Ferentes or some other member of ASF to put up some comparison charts of trading Gold vs USD with AUD?



Me, neither. Used to have the capability and don't know whether it's Firefox vs. Mozilla, but I hope someone else can .

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (15 February 2022)

This thing moves at a snails pace, but at least it's moving in the right direction. 🐌🐌🐌


----------



## InsvestoBoy (16 February 2022)

Read the PDS.

*READ THE PDS*

GOLD is allocated and HSBC custodian (if you trust them).

PMGOLD is unallocated, you are an unsecured creditor of the State Gov of WA.

*DEFINITELY READ THE PDS*


----------



## InsvestoBoy (16 February 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could I ask @Sean K , @Dona Ferentes or some other member of ASF to put up some comparison charts of trading Gold vs USD with AUD?
> 
> gg










The residual is obviously AUDUSD. Spot chart only, not adjusted for cost of carry, etc.


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> View attachment 137625
> 
> 
> The residual is obviously AUDUSD. Spot chart only, not adjusted for cost of carry, etc.




Sorry, My charting software linked to ANZ Pro doesn't have that capability that I'm aware of.


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

The 🐌 has gathered a little bit of motivation. Backed up the 🛻 on 🥇


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> The 🐌 has gathered a little bit of motivation. Backed up the 🛻 on 🥇
> 
> 
> View attachment 138046



Hopefully our $ AUD will fall as well.

gg


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hopefully our $ AUD will fall as well.
> 
> gg




It should. Flight to safety should still be USD. Will be a good test of Bitcoin. Is it a a store of value or a spec tech trade.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> It should. Flight to safety should still be USD. Will be a good test of Bitcoin. Is it a a store of value or a spec tech trade.



I'd suggest watch my BTC Gold thread.

Below 1 BTC = 18oz there will be a rotation I believe from BTC in to Gold. 

Just a matter of time. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Flight to safety should still be USD.



It looks like flight to safety isn't the USD, nor the Euro, but in fact the Yen, and gold of course.
Oh, silver has been lurching again after a double bottom... this event may just be the squeeze silver has been looking for.


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> It looks like flight to safety isn't the USD, nor the Euro, but in fact the Yen, and gold of course.
> Oh, silver has been lurching again after a double bottom... this event may just be the squeeze silver has been looking for.




Gold could be looking at ATH's in a couple of days at this rate.


----------



## wayneL (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Gold could be looking at ATH's in a couple of days at this rate.
> 
> View attachment 138069



Mate, ATH is as sure as eggs. The only question is by how much


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Mate, ATH is as sure as eggs. The only question is by how much




I thought it might have taken a few more months. 

I don't think anyone expected Kiev to be directly attacked and it would just be a slow ingress from the east south east. I think Putin has miscalculated and there's a couple of significant Nordic States who will now join NATO. Geesh, even Ireland might join now. Watch out for Poland to become extremely militarised.

The risk to our region is if NATO/EU allows this to occur without more significant military resistance. Xi, has his playbook.


----------



## wayneL (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> I thought it might have taken a few more months.
> 
> I don't think anyone expected Kiev to be directly attacked and it would just be a slow ingress from the east south east. I think Putin has miscalculated and there's a couple of significant Nordic States who will now join NATO. Geesh, even Ireland might join now. Watch out for Poland to become extremely militarised.
> 
> The risk to our region is if NATO/EU allows this to occur without more significant military resistance. Xi, has his playbook.



Brushing up on my Mandarin as we speak


----------



## wayneL (24 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Brushing up on my Mandarin as we speak



Back in the eighties my old man told me I should learn Mandarin.

I thought he was a f**king idiot.

He wasn't.


----------



## qldfrog (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> I thought it might have taken a few more months.
> 
> I don't think anyone expected Kiev to be directly attacked and it would just be a slow ingress from the east south east. I think Putin has miscalculated and there's a couple of significant Nordic States who will now join NATO. Geesh, even Ireland might join now. Watch out for Poland to become extremely militarised.
> 
> The risk to our region is if NATO/EU allows this to occur without more significant military resistance. Xi, has his playbook.



I might be wrong but i do not imagine Russian troops in Kiev..what for?, probability just strategic disabling of command centers..or even Ukrainian gov propaganda.
If we see Russian tanks in Kiev,i will have been wrong .all that good for my PMGold portfolio,less for the people..and predictable use of this event to carry on what started with covid.a great pretext to enslave us another level..due to war/economic sanctions etc


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I might be wrong but i do not imagine Russian troops in Kiev..what for?, probability just strategic disabling of command centers..or even Ukrainian gov propaganda.
> If we see Russian tanks in Kiev,i will have been wrong .all that good for my PMGold portfolio,less for the people..and predictable use of this event to carry on what started with covid.a great pretext to enslave us another level..due to war/economic sanctions etc




The future borders will ultimately be set by the Russian speaking/ethnic Slav borders v Ukraine, IMO.


----------



## qldfrog (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> The future borders will ultimately be set by the Russian speaking/ethnic Slav borders v Ukraine, IMO.



Agree, so the two separatists region of now plus a little bit which are/have been russians well before WWI..aka are Russian.
And Kiev is not a long term annexion target.
Back to pmgold


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Agree, so the two separatists region of now plus a little bit which are/have been russians well before WWI..aka are Russian.
> And Kiev is not a long term annexion target.
> Back to pmgold




It's in the maps.

But, it's still good for gold.


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2022)

PMGOLD broken up well outside the 2 year channel, as you'd expect with gold's run I suppose. It's been a pretty stead safe haven the past few months.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> The future borders will ultimately be set by the Russian speaking/ethnic Slav borders v Ukraine, IMO.



Ukranians are Slavs, to a large extent


qldfrog said:


> Agree, so the two separatists region of now plus a little bit which are/have been russians well before WWI..aka are Russian.
> And Kiev is not a long term annexion target.



its Kyiv


----------



## qldfrog (8 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Ukranians are Slavs, to a large extent
> 
> its Kyiv



It is neither, it is in Cyrillic
Ки́їв


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2022)

qldfrog said:


> It is neither, it is in Cyrillic
> Ки́їв



According to you, it's 
Киев


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2022)

Do I say I am travelling to Munich, or München? Cologne, or Cöln? Italy or Italia? Moscow or Moskva (or Москва)? Hungary or Magyarország?

In English it has always been Kiev, otherwise why aren't we saying Ukrayina (or Україна)?

Stupid tokenism.

By the way just to keep things on topic, buy PMЗолото (NOT INVESTMENT ADVICE )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> Do I say I am travelling to Munich, or München? Cologne, or Cöln? Italy or Italia? Moscow or Moskva (or Москва)? Hungary or Magyarország?
> 
> In English it has always been Kiev, otherwise why aren't we saying Ukrayina (or Україна)?
> 
> Stupid tokenism.



yawn.

as I posted in #447, War Threat in Ukraine,


> Media people have taught us as they broadcast from the besieged *capital of Ukraine*, after the “k” it’s nothing but a long “e” before you reach the “v”.





> At least that’s how they’ll tell you to pronounce it in Ukraine. Because in Vladimir Putin’s homeland, they call it “Kiev”, a transliteration from the Russian. So if you’re pro-Russia, it’s Kiev; if you’re backing Ukraine, it’s Kyiv.




now, you can 'back' whomever you like, but I think _Kyiv _is the go, unless Old Slavonic ⰳⰾⰰⰳⱁⰾⰹⱌⰰ  is where the adaption stopped.


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2022)

It’s still a Chicken Kiev down the local pub.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> It’s still a Chicken Kiev down the local pub.



and its a matter of life or death for those involved


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Ukranians are Slavs, to a large extent




I thought I had done enough research to make that comment, but, no. I‘ve researched this a little more today as I thought the western part of Ukraine were not Slavs, but ‘ethnic Ukrainian’ whatever that meant, but it seems they are ‘Eastern Slavs’. Eastern Europe is a Molotov Cocktail of different ethnicities and religions fought over for 1000s of years. Are Eastern Slavs also Russians? I think language might be the division in this case.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> yawn.
> 
> as I posted in #447, War Threat in Ukraine,
> 
> ...



How I spell Kiev has got nothing to do with who I support. In fact I don't believe I have enough facts to make that sort of value judgement.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and its a matter of life or death for those involved



So if I order Chicken Kyiv, I can save Ukrainian lives?

Who knew?


----------



## againsthegrain (8 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> I thought I had done enough research to make that comment, but, no. I‘ve researched this a little more today as I thought the western part of Ukraine were not Slavs, but ‘ethnic Ukrainian’ whatever that meant, but it seems they are ‘Eastern Slavs’. Eastern Europe is a Molotov Cocktail of different ethnicities and religions fought over for 1000s of years. Are Eastern Slavs also Russians? I think language might be the division in this case.




Ukrainians are Eastern slavs so are Russians and Belrussians, Polish Czech and slovak are Western slavs,  the rest are southern Bulgaria former Yugoslavia

Unless you are a Gypsie or Jew which have minorities in Slav countries you are a Slav, not talking about some small cases of somebody that had Italian, German etc parents.
Also there is Muslim slavs, they are slavs but have Muslim faith not the same as Jews who are ethnically Jewish in slavic countries.  Ofcourse there would be some but mainly not

As the folk tale that gets told to children goes, there were 3 brothers one stayed, one went west and one went east. Poland,  Czechoslovakia and Russia. 
In a simplified way all slavs are thought to come from the same people and the tribes went east west and south in Europe, so Ukrainians are Ukranians, Russians are Russians, Serbs are Serbs but all from the Slavic language family and dna have similar markers


----------



## qldfrog (8 March 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> Ukrainians are Eastern slavs so are Russians and Belrussians, Polish Czech and slovak are Western slavs,  the rest are southern Bulgaria former Yugoslavia
> 
> Unless you are a Gypsie or Jew which have minorities in Slav countries you are a Slav, not talking about some small cases of somebody that had Italian, German etc parents.
> Also there is Muslim slavs, they are slavs but have Muslim faith not the same as Jews who are ethnically Jewish in slavic countries.  Ofcourse there would be some but mainly not
> ...



Anyway, we have used Kiev in English for years, and I now learn i am a Bad Putin feon if i carry on...seriously do you use Pekin,Peking, Beijing or BJ
You can buy great 
"I love Bj "caps there btw.😊
In my opinion, this is pedantic and probably used to confuse people who have associated Kiev with Russian leaders of USSR for the last century.
As our narrative is now to say it is completely different.
Who really cares really?


----------



## againsthegrain (8 March 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Anyway, we have used Kiev in English for years, and I now learn i am a Bad Putin feon if i carry on...seriously do you use Pekin,Peking, Beijing or BJ
> You can buy great
> "I love Bj "caps there btw.😊
> In my opinion, this is pedantic and probably used to confuse people who have associated Kiev with Russian leaders of USSR for the last century.
> ...




But most importantly not to be  a  neo nazi politically correct remember to say them/they never him or her 🤪  🤪


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2022)

Can somebody appraise me as to where the PMGOLD thread is please? 

I seem to have wandered in to a UAP Weight Watchers/ Eastern European History/Linguistics discussion.

gg

.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Can somebody appraise me as to where the PMGOLD thread is please?



This one?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Regression on 5-year trend is strongly positive.
In fact the AUD POG is pretty good, so our local Aussie gold producers are barely affected by the USD decline in POG.


Garpal Gumnut said:


> I seem to have wandered in to a UAP Weight Watchers/ Eastern European History/Linguistics discussion.



And they have not even worked out that Ukrainians don't use our Latin (Roman) alphabet, so their pronunciations are going to be different using Cyrillic sounds.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2022)

Can somebody advise me of how Perth Mint shave their profit from holders of PMGOLD, every November, I seem to remember from one on @Dona Ferentes posts. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2022)

0.15%pa..  If you own 667 units, then at 31 Dec it becomes 666; If you own 1000, it becomes 999.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2022)

Oh and on subject. , Overnight, Spot gold -0.7% to $US1809.76/oz and AUD +1.1% to 69.30 US cents

So I guess PMGOLD will drop on Monday.

(_That's in Arabic numerals, if someone needs it in Roman numerals, I could have a go. Pretty sure Cyril took the prevailing numbering system with him_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2022)

rederob said:


> And they have not even worked out that Ukrainians don't use our Latin (Roman) alphabet, so their pronunciations are going to be different using Cyrillic sounds.



For the village “Rusky Tyshky” you wrote “Rusky Tushky” (Руські Тушки), which means “Russian corpses”.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Oh and on subject. , Overnight, Spot gold -0.7% to $US1809.76/oz and AUD +1.1% to 69.30 US cents
> 
> So I guess PMGOLD will drop on Monday.
> 
> (_That's in Arabic numerals, if someone needs it in Roman numerals, I could have a go. Pretty sure Cyril took the prevailing numbering system with him_)



Not necessarily. 

On Monday, Gold starts trading at 9am, AEST Queensland Time,  00:00 GMT , if I'm not mistaken,  in Sydney.

An hour earlier on New York Comex, Sunday evening ET, although I've never seen a huge change there of a Monday morning our time. 

PMGOLD starts a smidgen after 10.15 am, usually. 

I am told the Southern "Teal" states are back on Queensland time, so it should be the same there. Don't ask me about Broken Hill, NT, WA nor SA. Nor Tasmania. I'd guess Tassie is the same as Danstan so that the ferry doesn't get confused.

So there will be an hour or maybe over that of gold trading before PMGOLD leaves the starting gate. The latter usually follows to the cent POG in $AUD divided by 100 moving in tandem.

Many a slip twixt cup and lip can occur. 

I'm told Luna went from $1 to 4c in less time. 

And yes, POG may fall, although it may rise, before PMGOLD trades. 

gg


----------



## rederob (15 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> On Monday, Gold starts trading at 9am, AEST Queensland Time,  00:00 GMT , if I'm not mistaken,  in Sydney.
> 
> ...



There was a time when certain events were a reasonable portend of POGs  direction.  
But with neither war, inflation or Fed hikes moving POG as expected it's turning out to be a coin toss instead.
As I see it, most Aussie producers are doing ok at POG's present AUD denominated prices, so unless you are actually trading the metal, I for one am not worried.  After all, gold's large price swings are par for the course in a bull market, and the long term trend is not yet threatened:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

PMGOLD is now $25.54. ... caught in the jaws of a stubborn gold price and a (now) rising AUD

Still watching


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> PMGOLD is now $25.54. ... caught in the jaws of a stubborn gold price and a (now) rising AUD
> 
> Still watching




Just holding on to the channel.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2022)

PMGOLD is a good proxy for POG in $AUD.

On the chart we approach quite a consistent support resistance line at $25.00






gg


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2022)

Hopefully our gold is safe over there...


----------



## qldfrog (7 December 2022)

Any idea to choose between pmgold and a newcomer
I quote
NUGG now on ASX

The VanEck Global Bullion ETF is now available to trade on ASX under the code NUGG.

This is the most cost-effective, physically-backed, gold bullion ETF in Australia.

NUGG’s gold is only sourced from Australian gold producers whose operations adhere to the LBMA Responsible Gold Guidance


----------



## qldfrog (7 December 2022)

@Joe Blow should we add a stock thread for this new etf?








						NUGG - VanEck Gold Bullion ETF
					

NUGG gives investors an investment in Responsibly Sourced Australian Origin Gold.



					www.vaneck.com.au


----------



## Joe Blow (7 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> @Joe Blow should we add a stock thread for this new etf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I have gone ahead posted a new thread for this ETF.


----------



## qldfrog (8 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes. I have gone ahead posted a new thread for this ETF.



Thanks Joe


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> PMGOLD is now $25.54. ... caught in the jaws of a stubborn gold price and a (now) rising AUD



....... And with a rising USD gold price and falling AUD, the first time in quite a while that PMGOLD price is starting with a *27*.


----------

